# What are the suggested factors to consider while selecting an international medical university?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

The first and foremost factor you have to consider is a medical concern as you have to battle with a lot of illnesses in foreign countries. You can learn small DIY life-hacks, which will help you battle minor illnesses in foreign countries. This is not the only battle you will face in a foreign country.


----------

